# electric dryer heating element



## elementx440 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey,
I had the same sort of problem last year. I replaced the heating element and the dryer works perfectly. I believe there was NOT continuity through my element, but there was 240v present at the connectors. You may want to pull the element out and inspect it by hand. 

Try carefully measuring the voltage at the terminals while it is running to make sure it is getting any voltage. 

Is there any heat at all? How's the airflow? Try disconnecting the exhaust vent from the output to see if it gets any better.


----------



## gooch (Feb 28, 2007)

i replaced the thermostat (limit switch?) plus i think my exhaust vent was smashed behind the dryer so it wasnt getting much air flow. seems to work fine now except now the washing machine part leaks water. im sure i just need to tighten a fitting though. thanks for the help.
-gooch


----------

